# My Biggest Carp Ever



## sploosh56

Weighing in at well over 30 lbs and a length of 37" I present the largest carp that I have ever caught in my life. I can't give out the specific location due to a mutual agreement with my fishing partner, but this fish was much larger than any carp we have ever seen in the portage river. 

This fish put up quite a battle. It dove under the boat a few times and I couldn't make her budge. Our landing new was extremely undersized and landing that fish by hand was no easy task. The fish was released to fight another day.


----------



## lacdown

that's a monster... what'd ya get him on?


----------



## sploosh56

sight snagging


----------



## Catman63

Nice fish! Congrats.


----------



## st.slippy

thats one big carp congrats


----------



## FISHIN216

Nice Carp! he a jumper?


----------



## sploosh56

theguy said:


> Nice Carp! he a jumper?


Nope, he was a runner. I saw a carp in the same area the other night that is bigger than the one a caught!

Carp sure are funny creatures. I always see them poking their heads above water around the boat. It's almost as if they are checking to see if the coast is clear again.


----------



## Hummel

nice. biggest carp i ever caught was in lake cumberland. on light tackle theyre mad fun.


----------



## crappielooker

niiice fish..


----------



## Magic8Ball

sploosh56 said:


> sight snagging



What is sight snagging and how is it done ?


----------



## sploosh56

Find an area where the carp congregate in clear water. Then it's as simple as just snagging them since usually they are not biting. You will need a boat with a quiet electric motor. You can do this from shore as well, but you must be pretty stealthy since they can "feel" you walking. 

For snagging hooks I buy the largest size treble hooks that I can find. I've been snagging them all week out on the river since nothing else seems to be biting. I had a huge dogfish on the other day that looked to be over 30". You will see many different fish when the water is clear. I've seen giant bullheads, sunfish, perch, catfish, bass, gar, dogfish, and pretty much anything else that swims. Get yourself a pair of polarized sunglasses from walmart for like $10. I have the Renagade brand.



Magic8Ball said:


> What is sight snagging and how is it done ?


----------



## Magic8Ball

sploosh56 said:


> Find an area where the carp congregate in clear water. Then it's as simple as just snagging them since usually they are not biting. You will need a boat with a quiet electric motor. You can do this from shore as well, but you must be pretty stealthy since they can "feel" you walking.
> 
> For snagging hooks I buy the largest size treble hooks that I can find. I've been snagging them all week out on the river since nothing else seems to be biting. I had a huge dogfish on the other day that looked to be over 30". You will see many different fish when the water is clear. I've seen giant bullheads, sunfish, perch, catfish, bass, gar, dogfish, and pretty much anything else that swims. Get yourself a pair of polarized sunglasses from walmart for like $10. I have the Renagade brand.



Thanks for the explanation.
How do you hook them though? if you see them do you throw over top of them and then reel in and jerk it when you get close? what keeps them from swimming off?
I have seen them quite a few times out of the boat, they are just swimming on top with their lips out of the water, I have got as close as 10 feet from them before the submerge.


----------



## sploosh56

If you enter an area quietly the carp will usually not mind having hooks tossed around them, but after you hook a few they will catch on. If the carp is laying motionless in the water cast about 15-20 feet beyond them over their heads with a large, single treble hook . You should be able to cast this easily, I have a 7' medium action bass pro bionic blade with 15 lb trilene big game. As soon as you cast over their heads begin to reel fast making sure not to hit any other carp or snag into anything. When the hook is inches away from their lips let the hook sink for a second then set the hook with a fast, hard hook set. You want to keep your rod parallel to the water or aim down at the water when you sweep the rod to the side to set the hook. If you hook them anywhere else in the body you'll have a hell of a time getting them in so always aim for the head. 



Magic8Ball said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> How do you hook them though? if you see them do you throw over top of them and then reel in and jerk it when you get close? what keeps them from swimming off?
> I have seen them quite a few times out of the boat, they are just swimming on top with their lips out of the water, I have got as close as 10 feet from them before the submerge.


----------



## Magic8Ball

Thank You Sploosh 
it seems that in our area the Carp have went deep because we haven't seen a single carp in the last 3 trips out


----------

